# Food Shopping on St. Martin



## rsnash (Jun 4, 2010)

Last time we went to Ram's. Has that been replaced? I see Sang's, Cost-U-Less, and Grande Marche in Phillipsburg on the way to our TS. Which do you all recommend?


----------



## dchilds (Jun 4, 2010)

*Groceries*

We usually go to Grande Marche on the way to Marigot from Simpson Bay.


----------



## KathyA (Jun 4, 2010)

The Grand Marche between Simpson Bay and Marigot is what used to be Rams.  Vastly improved since then


----------



## normab (Jun 6, 2010)

We just came back and there are several Grande Marches and Gourmet Marches.    There is one in Phillipsburg by where the old large Rams was, and  in Cole bay, on the way to Marigot, right near the Port de Plaisance Casino.  It is not the old Ram's, it is between that store (has a new name) and the Casino. It is set back off the road.  

These are the best stores on the dutch side, but we also like the Match in Marigot.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 7, 2010)

The Ram's building near Philipsburg is now a building supply store, and it no longer exists as a grocery.  Because we own at Divi, we generally use the Grand Marche by the roundabout near there and find it meets our needs.  I know others like the Grand Marche in Cole Bay.  

I've read very negative reviews of Sangs in terms of old product and food safety issues, and didn't think it was very clean the one time we stopped, so we've never returned.  

There's a new store in the Simpson Bay area - Market Garden - or something like.  (On the left if you're headed towards the airport.)  It was clean and well stocked so we picked up some things there one day.  I've heard from others that it's more expensive than Grand Marche, but for the small amount we were buying it didn't seem bad and I liked the "new" store.  

When we were there in March, the Grand Marche near Divi was in the midst of replacing all its coolers because they'd blown their compressor as a result of all the power issues with the island electric company.  So they didn't have any fresh produce or dairy!  What a challenge for a business to operate with the power problems the utility company causes.  I'm sure it's up and running now.  

We haven't visited Match in Margiot for a few years, mostly because of the higher cost of buying in euros on the French side, but we liked the store and enjoyed some of the French cheeses and other specialty items there.


----------



## rsnash (Jun 15, 2010)

*US Market Supermarche*

We got back a few days ago. In regard to food shopping, we checked out Market Garden, Sangs, various mini-markets and the US Market Supermarche near Marigot (really Sandy Ground) and Grand Case. If cost is not your primary concern, I would highly recommend going to one of those. Despite the name, it's really French. Beautiful store (especially the larger one near Grand Case), excellent products. 

Check out my husband's blog post for more about our St. Martin vacation, including pics of the the US Market.


----------

